# Portsmouth to Santander-parking overnight at Portsmouth?



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

have tried a search of forums without success, so am asking if anyone knows if you can park overnight at Portsmouth ferry terminal? ferry is due to leave 11am Sunday, so was hoping to drive down Sat afternoon and park up overnight.
if not, any suggestions??


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't know of any places unless they will let you stay in the ferry terminal overnight, or early morning perhaps. 

Or, as a Burstner Dealer - Southdownsmotorhomes are close by in Southsea, they might let you stop over at their premises. Worth a phone call maybe?

****


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

On the few occassions we have sailed from Portsmouth,there has never been any problem.Just park at the back of the car park until the night ferry leaves, then move forward.


Les


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

left Pompy on 18 Jan stayed on dock along with a load of other MH as long as you arrive after 10PM and the last ferry has gone no problem try to park away from left hand wall as lots of trucks pass in the night it can get a bit noisey


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Enter the ferry terminal as if you were intending to check in. Move to the left and you will see a chain fence. You can park alongside this fence and you will not be alone. 

Don't move forward as mentioned above until the ferry before yours departs. As yours leaves at 11am I presume you won't need to get into the check in lanes until the early morning ferry has departed.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks **** for reply and suggestions. ideally would like to park up at ferry, so Les when you say "back of car park" sorry to be dim, but do you actually pass through the booths where you present your ticket and then park up? or is there another parking area?
Moby 56, we could certainly delay arrival until after 10pm. just need to be sure we go to the right part of the ferry terminal.
thanks for all your help


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

there is a large area outside the ticket booths you will not be allowed past these until your ferry is called dock well sign poster enjoy


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

gelathae, you seem to have answered my questions while I was busy posting :!: thanks, think we can find our way ok now, especially if there will be other motorhomes parked up.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steles,follow signs for ferry terminal,enter carpark,dont pass through the booth until your ferry is due to sail.
Have a good trip.

Les


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks, Les


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steles

if you get time before going in to park up, get down to Southsea front for a while - there are parking spaces, many diagonal which you may get in if you're lucky, but there should be some space for most Mh's. Always worth a look out across the Solent, and Southsea castle is a good visit. I think you also should be able to park in the D-day museum parking (next to Southsea Castle).


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We arrived in Portsmouth early and stayed at the Port Solent car park as suggested by Grizzly in an earlier post. At 7pm we went along to the ferry and parked along the fence to the left. Slept well and went into lane for Santander ferry at 9am.

Have a good trip

Jan


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

bognormike, never thought of going down to front at Southsea - perhaps we should this time. we always seem to rush down to ferry to get parked up! were going to leave home later (approx 3 hr drive) and have a leisurely day Sat finishing packing the van.
Jan (bozzer) reckon if we leave home late afternoon, we'll get there about 7pm which will be just right.
thanks again for everyone's input, a real help.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

btw Steles - if you stop off at Port Solent, there are quite a few restaurants & a pub there for a meal.


----------

